# My 2nd Table



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

Well it has been a while since I have posted to 2Cool and this is my first time in wood working. I have picked up wood working through rough carpentry and now I'm trying to pick up the finer aspects of it. I recently left my job and am searching for something a little more fulfilling so I have plenty of time to make some dust.

This is my 2nd table. It is made out of rough cut cedar that I planed down to the general thickness and then hand planed to its final shape. It is finished with a Oil Modified Polyurethane. I'm still trying to think of what I'll do for my next table.

-Fireboy


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful table. I especially like the way you made the top using the smaller 2x2(?) boards to separate the large boards. Nice work.

Oh, and sitting the table on the concrete with the expansion joint running up the table leg is a really nice touch......


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That is very nice!

How did you join the boards together? Biscuits?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mighty fine looking piece of work there....

Looks stout enough to last for centuries..LOL


----------



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

The 2x2's were actually left over from the arbor I built about a year ago, seen below. Everything is biscuit joined and any extraneous cracks were filled in with a wood glue/ saw dust filler. 

I didn't notice the expansion joint lining up until you said something about it. That was a mighty powerful crack...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That's a great table


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

How much in wood/parts did that pergola cost you? Looking to do something identical to that.

What was the LxW?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Everyone!

Porkchoplc- I believe it was $2,500 without the slab. The dimensions were 19' x 16'


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice work on the arbor/pergola/deck cover as well.


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

You have skills for sure and quitting your job for something more fulfilling was probably a smart move and will work out for you in the long run. I'm working on a patio table just like it but from reclaimed wood and you gave me some good ideas.

Nice job


----------



## Wldlife23 (Jul 9, 2010)

Awesome job on both projects brother...!!!What size wood did you use for the table leg? 8x8's or 10x10's? Cedar right... how did you attach the table to the legs..if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice work, congrats!


----------



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks everybody. It will actually be for sale, but I live in DFW.


----------

